# Need Help Fixing Lionel #675 Locomotive



## taylorak (Jan 30, 2011)

I was given a set of old Lionel trains a few years back. I have just now actually assembled a track for them, but the locomotive doesn't work properly. Every 0.5 seconds or so, the locomotive will emit a screeching sound and lurch to a almost complete stop, then speed back up, and so on. This makes the train almost unusable. I've disassembled the locomotive and can't figure out what the problem is. Can anyone shed some light on this issue?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Classic sign of a desperate need for lubrication!

You need to use some light grease or 30W motor oil on the gears, and some light oil on the motor shafts.

Keep the oil OFF the wheels.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

taylorak,
Your loco needs lubrication. My recommendation is 5W-20 motor oil. Use a bent paper clip or a toothpick to put a drop or two of oil on the following places: Each of the axle bearings, The shafts for the idler gears between the drivers, the idler gear between the motor pinion gear and the idler gear between the drivers, the motor shaft (both ends). Then put 3-4 drops of oil on the gears and turn the drivers to spread the oil. With all this done, the drivers should turn freely. If you try to run the loco and it still makes noise, you probably missed something. You can also oil the leading and trailing truck and the spring slide that rubs on the lower side of the loco. If the loco has pickup rollers, oil them also.

You should also oil the wheels on the cars. You may also want to oil the coupler and the bolster that the truck swivels on. 

BB


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I like the 675 with the Baldwin drivers.
I ended up building one with parts from B&M. The 675 and the 2025 are similiar but some nonfunctional parts are different.
Make sure you have no jambing in the rods, if the oil doesn't work. For reference pictures see my 5690 thread

Page 3 and four show side views of the eccentric crank that can be troublesome if installed incorrectly.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The screeching seems to scream out lubrication, I'd think the crank was assembled incorrectly, I'd think it would be different symptoms.

I've gotten a number of old engines that did the same thing when I tested them, some oil in the right places fixes them right up.


----------



## taylorak (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I disassembled it and carefully oiled every moving part. The train now runs great. I guess it had never been oiled since it was last used roughly 60 years ago.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

In their literature, Lionel makes a strong point about lubrication. It is always a good idea for anything that moves.
BB


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good job, glad we could assist.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The squeaky wheel gets the grease ...

... or lube ... or oil ... maybe 5W-20, even!

Glad you're back up and running!

TJ


----------

